# What Genre do you Love most?



## Wraithguard

I decided to be less antisocial so I started what I think may be a good thread for conversation. I myself, believe it or not, love horror. Just gimme your opinions we will poke fun at... err discuss them. I'm being cruel again.

The reason I love horror is because I am naturally morbid and grim. I gawk excitedly at the site of blood and LOVE being scared. The feeling, the adrenaline rush, the emotions. It is _incredible_! The feel of cold, rusted steel, the sound as it scrapes across another surface, the enthralling feeling you get just before the kill. This is your one chance to express your concern... err... opinions towards me. Other than that just lemme know what you think is the Best Genre!


----------



## Hammersmith

We're talking books here, right? Nope. Horror's not for me. I got scared reading about Asmodeus the Adder in Redwall a few years back  

I do love fantasy (and I suspect most here do) and I was enthralled with Sci Fi several years ago, though shortly after I started writing I lost a lot of respect for the genre. My favourite genre would be history, easily, and it doesn't make much odds whether the book in question is factual or fictitious. Historical fantasy is great, and I'm soon to try my hand at one of the two. I also love comedy writing, though usually based around another genre...so I'm a huge Pratchett fan, and I've learned to respect Dave Barry.

Did I figure this thread out, or was I rambling meaninglessly?


----------



## Wraithguard

Yes you have it. There was gonna be a poll but I was doing too many things at once and you see how it ended up.


----------



## HLGStrider

> I got scared reading about Asmodeus the Adder in Redwall a few years back


 Glad to know I'm not the only one who is terrified of Redwall books. . .I don't know what it is about those books. They don't scare me when I am reading them, but every time I wake up the night after I read them from a bad dream that leaves me shaking. I can never remember enough coherent details about the dream to figure out why. I have read things that are, I think, a lot scarrier than Redwall, but still, I can't read those books!

Anyway, I like fantasy, but my true love is actually children's literature. I love anything written (well written) for the under sixteen crowd. My favorite authors include Lloyd Alexander, Gail Carson Levine, and Kate DiCamillo (My most recent discovery and current favorite). I still read fairy tales. I still read picture books. 

It isn't that I can't do deep literature. I also really like Dostoevsky and his ilk . . . I guess you'd call that either "literature" or "classic." I like Alexander McCall Smith's work, which is somewhat mystery but too lighthearted to really fit the genre.


----------



## Kementari

My favourite is historical fiction. I am trying to write a historical book at the moment, but i dont really enjoy reading many books because I am a complete nutcase when it comes to historical accuracy. I want to avoid annoying people like myself with my book so im doing ALOT of research. Its great because you can learn and use your imagination at the same time.

I also love fantasy, obviously.


----------



## ingolmo

I don't like books on anything social issues. 
I like anything that is written well, is interesting, and has a good plot. 
But mainly I like Sci-fic, books related to animals, and...
fantasy.


----------



## Astran

I thought this subforum was for music, books, films,...
I like fantasy, like every tolkien fan.. But historical fiction is nice too  Maybe i like that even more than fantasy...


----------



## PinkLizard

I love horror I think its easy to write and fun to read about well............. maybe fun isnt the word but hey....


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Fantasy all the way, and though that may go without saying on this forum I think there have been diverse enough replies on this thread to point out that it's not quite that simple, and lots of people like Tolkien without getting as much into the rest of the genre...at least I think they do. Not sure, so maybe I ought to learn to shut my mouth.

I also love historical fiction. I used to like Sci-Fi a lot but not as much since I discovered Tolkien. Fantasy often has a lot of the spirit of exploration and adventure and the imaginative races and languages that so impressed me with sci-fi but without any of the bogus "science" necessary to make it work. Strange how things that don't make any attempt to be possible in the real world are actually more believable.

I like a lot of books with horror-like aspects and have often considered trying to get into that genre a little more. The problem is so much of it is so cheesy I never feel like I can just dive in without worrying that I'm going to get stuck reading a lot of stuff with no real content that I'm going to hate before I luck upon a really good author. I think however that sometime after I've read a lot more of the fantasy/historical stuff I've been trying to get around to I'll at least give Stephen King a try.

Oh yeah, Asmodeus was a pretty scary and well-written character. He made me feel all weird--not really chilled but somehow...dark, and almost empty. Creepy. Anyway, since--I think it was the fifth book, Martin the Warrior, whichever that was, I have completely fallen out of love with the Redwall series, it just seems to juvenille and cartoon-like, and _waaaaaaaayyy_ too predictable. I can hardly even keep track of which intrepid squirrel that dies at the end is which. It was good at first but all the characters end up being rehashes of the earlier ones to the point that they just aren't interesting anymore. If Jacques stuck with the originals and kept putting them in different situations it might be a little better because then at least you know them and be able to keep track of who's who and care what happened to them, but that would ruin the sense of historical depth, and since my complaint is that everything's too much the same it might only make matters worse. Also he should have sparrows again, if he hasn't already that is, I haven't read the whole series since I find it so hard to get into. Queen Warbeak was the best!!! I still miss her! BWWAAA-HAAAA-HUUUU-HAAAHHHH *honk*.

That was uncontrolable sobbing followed by me blowing my nose, in case you couldn't tell.


----------



## Wraithguard

A pretty good horror writer is Paul Zindel. Try Loch or the Doom Stone or... oh what was it again? They aren't AS scary as some other books but they do well to stay away from the cheesy aspect and more into the depths of fear.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, I really like fantasy. I love the Chronicles of Narnia and all of Tolkien's books too. I'm really into the Sword of Shannara and the Scions of Shannara series also. I'm basically interested in a book that contains true magic, and that can take you somewhere fantastic everytime...Its like a whole other world away from our own.


----------



## Hammersmith

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> Oh yeah, Asmodeus was a pretty scary and well-written character. He made me feel all weird--not really chilled but somehow...dark, and almost empty. Creepy. Anyway, since--I think it was the fifth book, Martin the Warrior, whichever that was, I have completely fallen out of love with the Redwall series, it just seems to juvenille and cartoon-like, and _waaaaaaaayyy_ too predictable. I can hardly even keep track of which intrepid squirrel that dies at the end is which. It was good at first but all the characters end up being rehashes of the earlier ones to the point that they just aren't interesting anymore. If Jacques stuck with the originals and kept putting them in different situations it might be a little better because then at least you know them and be able to keep track of who's who and care what happened to them, but that would ruin the sense of historical depth, and since my complaint is that everything's too much the same it might only make matters worse. Also he should have sparrows again, if he hasn't already that is, I haven't read the whole series since I find it so hard to get into. Queen Warbeak was the best!!! I still miss her! BWWAAA-HAAAA-HUUUU-HAAAHHHH *honk*.


Asmodeus was the first book, Redwall  

I feel totally the same about the series. Do you think maybe us nostalgic fools need a Redwall thread to gripe/lament/loudly blow our noses about the series?


----------



## Kelonus

Fantasy is where it's at for me! I enjoy it the most.


----------



## reem

Kementari said:


> My favourite is historical fiction.


A kindred spirit Historical fiction is my thing too 
We should swap book titles some time, Kementari


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Hammersmith said:


> I feel totally the same about the series. Do you think maybe us nostalgic fools need a Redwall thread to gripe/lament/loudly blow our noses about the series?


Yeah, that would be great, I'd start it myself except I'm not around much now, and I can't think where that should go anyway...probably Related Topics? It is fantasy after all...either that or S&B, I guess, but I don't really know or care.

And oh yeah, I finally actually counted and realized that Martin the Warrior, the last truly decent book before it just got _too_ out of hand, is the sixth one. Redwall, Mossflower, Mattimeo, Mariel of Redwall, Salamandastron, then MtW. Though Pearls of Lutra was pretty darned good too...a lot more action with the villians in that one, some totally absorbing back-stabbing.

Anyway, much thanks to Wraithguard for the recommendations. I'll give those a try when I finally get through the mass of fantasy/historical that I've been trying to read for ages. Really that's a big help to me...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hammersmith said:


> I got scared reading about Asmodeus the Adder in Redwall a few years back
> 
> I do love fantasy...I also love comedy writing, though usually based around another genre...so I'm a huge Pratchett fan, and I've learned to respect Dave Barry.



I can only agree


----------



## Hammersmith

Why thank you, eBlackstar! I feel truly wise in the ways of literature and the ways of being scared of fictitious reptiles.  


Oh, and for Hobbit Gal and Elgee and any others who enjoyed our brief Redwall digression in this auspicious thread, *here*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hammersmith said:


> I feel totally the same about the series. Do you think maybe us nostalgic fools need a Redwall thread to gripe/lament/loudly blow our noses about the series?



We should totally do that. I'll help!


----------



## Zale

*Sigh* I remember Redwall. There was a time when I knew everything about the series, down to who ate what at various feasts. Then the books started to sound the same, and I lost interest.

I'd be willing to see what I do remember, though. Definitely nostalgia! So many memories of various places... *Bigger sigh*


----------

